# Not a joke, just useless facts



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The name of all the continents end with the same letter that they start with. 

The word lethologica describes the state of not being able to remember the word you want. 

TYPEWRITER is the longest word that can be made using the letters on only one row of the keyboard. 

If the population of China walked past you in single file the line would never end because of the rate of reproduction. 

The word racecar and kayak are the same whether they are read left to right or right to left. 

A snail can sleep for 3 years. 

American Airlines saved 40000USD in 1987 by eliminating one olive from each salad served in first-class. 

China has more English speakers than the United States. 

The electric chair was invented by a dentist. 

Did you know you share your birthday with at least 9 other million people in the world? 

I am. is the shortest complete sentence in the English language. 

The longest word in the English language is 1909 letters long and it refers to a distinct part of DNA. 

Cats have over one hundred vocal sounds dogs only have about ten. 

Our eyes are always the same size from birth but our nose and ears never stop growing. 

In every episode of Seinfeld there is a Superman somewhere. 

If Barbie were life-size her measurements would be 39-23-33. She would stand seven feet two inches tall and have a neck twice the length of a normal humans neck. 

Feb 1865 is the only month in recorded history not to have a full moon. 

The Pentagon in Arlington Virginia has twice as many bathrooms as is necessary. When it was built in the 1940s the state of Virginia still had segregation laws requiring separate toilet facilities for blacks and whites. 

The cruise liner Queen Elizabeth II moves only six inches for each gallon of diesel that it burns. 

Stewardesses is the longest word that is typed with only the left hand. 

The average secretarys left hand does 56% of the typing. 

A shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes. 

There are more chickens than people in the world. 

Two-thirds of the worlds eggplant is grown in New Jersey. 

The longest one-syllable word in the English language is screeched. 

On a Canadian two dollar bill the flag flying over the Parliament Building is an American flag. 

All of the clocks in the movie Pulp Fiction are stuck on 4:20. 

No word in the English language rhymes with month orange silver or purple. 

Dreamt is the only English word that ends in the letters mt. 

All 50 states are listed across the top of the Lincoln Memorial on the back of the 5 dollar bill. 

Almonds are members of the peach family. 

Winston Churchill was born in a ladies room during a dance. 

Maine is the only state whose name is just one syllable. 

There are only four words in the English language which end in - dous: tremendous horrendous stupendous and hazardous. 


Americans on the average eat 18 acres of pizza every day. 

Every time you lick a stamp youre consuming 1/10 of a calorie. 

You know that you are more likely to be killed by a champagne cork than by a poisonous spider. 

In ancient Egypt Priests plucked EVERY hair from their bodies including their eyebrows and eyelashes. 

A crocodile cannot stick its tongue out. 

The ant always falls over on its right side when intoxicated. 

Polar bears are left-handed. 

The catfish has over 27000 taste buds that makes the catfish rank #1 for animal having the most taste buds. 

A cockroach will live nine days without its head before it starves to death. 

Butterflies taste with their feet. Elephants are the only animals that cant jump. 

An ostrichs eye is bigger than its brain. 

Starfish havent got brains. 

Rubber bands last longer when refrigerated. 

Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite. 

The national anthem of Greece has 158 verses. No one in Greece has memorized all 158 verses. 

There are 293 ways to make change for a dollar. 

Los Angeless full name is El Pueblo de Nuestra Senora la Reina de los Angeles de Porciuncula. And can be abbreviated to 3.63% of its size L.A. 

A cat has 32 muscles in each ear. 

Tigers have striped skin not just striped fur. 

The youngest pope was 11 years old. 

The only 15 letter word that can be spelled without repeating a letter is uncopyrightable. 

First novel ever written on a typewriter is Tom Sawyer. 

111,111,111 x 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321 

The phrase "rule of thumb" is derived from and old English law which stated that you couldnt beat your wife with anything wider than your thumb. 

The average human eats 8 spiders in their lifetime at night. 

A rhinoceros horn is made of compacted hair. 

The shortest war in history was between Zanzibar and England in 1896. Zanzibar surrendered after 38 minutes. 

A polar bears skin is black. Its fur is not white, but actually clear. 

Elvis had a twin brother named Garon, who died at birth, which is why Elvis middle name was spelled Aron; in honor of his brother. 

Dueling is legal in Paraguay as long as both parties are registered blood donors. 

Donald Duck comics were banned in Finland because he doesnt wear pants. 

More people are killed by donkeys annually than are killed in plane crashes. 

Stewardesses is the longest word typed with only the left hand. 

Shakespeare invented the word "assassination" and "bump." 

Marilyn Monroe had six toes on one foot. 

If you keep a Goldfish in the dark room, it will eventually turn white. 

Women blink nearly twice as much as men. 

Right handed people live, on average, nine years longer than left handed people do. 

The sentence "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" uses every letter in the English language. 

There are two credit cards for every person in the United States. 

Cats urine glows under a black light. 

Leonardo Da Vinci invented the scissors. 

In the last 4000 years no new animals have been domesticated. 

Babies are born without knee caps. They dont appear until the child reaches 2-6 years of age. 

Nutmeg is extremely poisonous if injected intravenously. 

The most common name in the world is Mohammed. 

Michael Jordan makes more money from Nike annually than all of the Nike factory workers in Malaysia combined. 

One of the reasons marijuana is illegal today is because cotton growers in the 30s lobbied against hemp farmers-they saw it as competition. 

Only one person in two billion will live to be 116 or older. 

The name Wendy was made up for the book Peter Pan. 

If you yelled for 8 years 7 months and 6 days you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee. If you fart consistently for 6 years and 9 months enough gas is produced to create the energy of an atomic bomb. 

The human heart creates enough pressure when it pumps out to the body to squirt blood 30 feet. 

Banging your head against a wall uses 150 calories an hour. 

On average people fear spiders more than they do death. 

The strongest muscle in the body is the TONGUE. 

Its impossible to sneeze with your eyes open. 

You cant kill yourself by holding your breath. 

In most advertisements including newspapers the time displayed on a watch is 10:10. 

Al Capones business card said he was a used furniture dealer. 

The only real person to be a Pez head was Betsy Ross. 

When the University of Nebraska Cornhuskers play football at home the stadium becomes the states third largest city. 

The characters Bert and Ernie on Sesame Street were named after Bert the cop and Ernie the taxi driver in Frank Capras Its A Wonderful Life. 

A dragonfly has a lifespan of 24 hours. 

A goldfish has a memory span of three seconds. 

A dime has 118 ridges around the edge. 

On an American one-dollar bill there is an owl in the upper left-hand corner of the 1 encased in the shield and a spider hidden in the front upper right-hand corner. 

It is impossible to sneeze with your eyes open. 

The giant squid has the largest eyes in the world. 

Whos that playing the piano on the Mad About You theme? Paul Reiser himself. 

In England the Speaker of the House is not allowed to speak. 

The name for Oz in the Wizard of Oz was thought up when the creator Frank Baum looked at his filing cabinet and saw A-N and O-Z hence Oz. 

The microwave was invented after a researcher walked by a radar tube and a chocolate bar melted in his pocket. 

Mr. Rogers is an ordained minister. 

John Lennons first girlfriend was named Thelma Pickles. 

The average person falls asleep in seven minutes. 

There are 336 dimples on a regulation golf ball.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The number of people to read the entire list above without impatiently thinking of how overly long it is - none.

The number of readers to believe that every line was a true fact - three

The number of people who think it is terribly ironic that someone named 'Corn' comes up with all this 'corn' - approaching infinity 

Thanks a lot, John, for wasting half my Sunday,
giving me a headache, making me go
blind and causing the roommate to
leave me for someone who pays 
more attention to her.. 

:lol:


Nickster :smoking:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *On an American one-dollar bill there is an owl in the upper left-hand corner of the 1 encased in the shield and a spider hidden in the front upper right-hand corner.
> *


Can't find it.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Where is it, JC?

:shrug:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: ..........I don't see it either, your really not supposed to check these facts out......just assume its there.

Wait.......there it is.......I see it, it's as plain as day.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As I said....

_*"The number of readers to believe that every line was a true fact - three"*_

...appears that was a true fact! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

